# Travel in Southern Italy



## Rick47 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there,

We are planning to travel with our Motor home through southern Italy including Sicily. Recently, we have heard some reports that south of Rome, it can be quite dangerous with robbery and sometimes violence. We have been advised this is especially in Naples and surrounding districts. As a result, we will not now visit Naples but still plan to go to Sicily.

We intend staying every night in ACSI Camping places but does anyone have any views on whether or not it is safe to travel through this region?

Also, does anyone have any suggestions on the places, towns, sights in this region that should not be missed?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We travelled to the Naples area 2 years ago and felt pretty safe enough. Camp sites are ok, many with gates and security barriers etc. The only report we heard of was from a Brit we met in Rome that went to Sicily and got broken into.

We recommend all the usual stops on the way down Pisa, Rome etc. but don't miss the Amalfi coast and Sorento. You can't travel along the coast in a MH unfortunately (unless the rules have changed ) but its great by bus or bike. Just south of Naples there is Pompeii with a good all year site right outside the entrance with high fences all around with security cameras. You pitch in an orange grove and can pick the best oranges we have ever tasted.

Eddied may pick up on this post and he is the expert. We found him a great source of info when we travelled to Italy.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Southern Italy*

 Ciao Rick,
at the moment am entertaining relatives from Argentina, and they are constantly amazed by how safe Naples and the surrounding area are compared to say Buenos Aires or Rio di Janiero.
Don't let hearsay put you off. I live here. My Landrover is parked in the local municipal carpark 365/24/7 and contains some quite valuable offroading/mechanical equipment. Never been touched in 15 years.
My motorhome is parked in a garden 2 Kms. from home. I don't worry about security there either. Naples city and its suburbs need a bit of the care and attention that you would reserve for any big crowded metropolis, anywhere in the world.
Things not to miss - too numerous to mention. The National Archeological Museum, the Galleries of the Capodimonte Museum, Naples Underground, the atrio of the Sybil of Cumae, Ercolano, Pompei, Sorrento, the Islands of Capri and Ischia, the Amalfi Drive (not with a motorhome though except from 23:59 to 06:00),
the Royal Palace and Gardens of Caserta, the temples of Paestum, the Cilento Coastline, the troglodytes of Matera, the trulli of the Valle dell'Itri and Alberobello, the Sila Greca mountains, Tropea, Castel del Monte, the Gargano peninsula; and that's without even touching Sicily yet.
For campsites :
www.camping.it
www.guidacampeggi.com
www.campeggio.com
for soste
www.camperonline.it
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.camperweb.it
go for it.
saluti,
eddied
:wave: hi peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Definitely agree with all of the above.

We stayed at Camping Zeus just outside the gates of Pompeii and would not have missed it. It's very easy to get to the Amalfi coast and Capri from the site ( train from close by and then bus) as well as Naples and all the other ancient sites on the train.

We felt safe and enjoyed it hugely. Naples did not feel unsafe because of people but the traffic ....! Simply trying to cross the road from the station felt a little life threatening but we managed ! Perhaps all the road will have been put back in place by the time you go.

We spent one night in a public car park ( aka aire) in Tivoli and put up alarms inside the van but we were left severely alone and everyone was very friendly.

Do not miss that part of the world.

G


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Ciao Rick

As is most often the case the odd event usually becomes gospel when in fact its just that . 
EddieD is right -enjoy yourself- its a great country! Having worked and lived in Milan and Rome for a year two years ago I am always fascinated about the stories of driving in Italy. I always found it enjoyable and safe.

We are heading south for month in october Puglia Calabria and Sicily and I cant wait. Thanks for the list Eddie! 

a dopo


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rick

Just to add to everyone else's comments, don't be put off by rumours, get out there and try it for yourself.

We travelled down to Calabria in May/June this summer. In Naples we camped at the solfatara campsite in Pozzuoli, easy train ride in to Naples and a fascinating place as it is in an extinct volcano and sulphur still makes its way through some gaps in the earth. The pizza in Naples is worth the trip alone.

We enjoyed Calabria too, we had a problem with the exhaust on the van while there and the VW garage were efficiency and helpfulness itself. We didn't make it as far as sicily, but lots of people do and love it.

We stay on campsites and never felt un-safe, just take the usual precautions of keeping valuables out of sight and locking the van when we're not in it. We tend to use public transport and leave the van on a site, rather than drive to sites and cities.

Happy travelling.
Canda


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Southern Italy*

Hi

We drove down the length of Italy to Sicily. We stayed in the Area de Sosta's which are plentiful and wildcamped in car parks. Got turned back on the Amalfe coast!!!

We are now on a campsite called Rais Gerbi which is by Finale on the north coast. It has all the facilities you need. The site opens all year and there is an overwinter community.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, have been on the Amalfi Coast (SS 163) quite a lot recently by car, and have lost count of the amount of m/homes I've seen turned back. The ban is well signposted in several prominent places on the way in, so why people try to ignore it I don't know. Main culprits seem to be D/NL/GB. You are OK for the first 8 Kms. or so, but once nearing Positano you won't get past the 'squadra'. Not just m/homes, but all heavy vehicles and coaches over 10m.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rick47 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Travel in southern Italy*

Many thanks to all of you for your replies. You have restored our faith and confidence and we are now "full steam ahead" towards Italy and especially the south and Sicily. Thanks also to you Eddie for the details.

Hope to see some Brits during our travels!

Thanks and regards,

Rick


----------

